# .:OFFICIAL MKV 2012 SoWo GTG:.



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Figured I would put together a thread of who's going.

When & Where: Friday @ 5pm @ Quality Inn parking lot (15 Yonah Street)

Post up if you plan on attending and if your bringing a grill/cooler/whatever :thumbup:

Cheers :beer:

1: NinoHale
2: Ozzker
3: MadChef95
4: Nickbeezy
5: 20rabbit08
6: Edna236
7: Streetdreams08 +
8: Amb3r Lamps
9: White Pepper 
10: Sanctus
11: BeauDennis
12: SmithersSP :beer:
13: Steve89
14: WEISSRBT 
15: jhines_06gli
16: mldouthi 
17: Make_It_Rainn
18: Lawn_Mower
19: 2tnicrbbt 
20: UnitedGTI
21: tonytalksalot
22: koolaid
23: iBluRR
24: shelbzz
25: ChattMKV
26: f_399 
27: sum41kid861 
28: g60_corrado_91 
29: ViRtUaLheretic 
30: TeamZleep 
31: RU1NED 
32: bgsapc 
33: thygreyt 
34: GTACanuck 
35: Remounts 
36: mfbmike 
37: eatonrabbit
38: jhines_06gli 
39: IdontOwnAVW 
40: *PSU* 
41: ThunderVictor
42: boardsnow6
43: WrenchJockey 
44: tomshouse516
45: alwaysdutch 
46: sixteen10 
47: germanbycar 
48: WAWPLGTI 
49: nach0
50: THE KILLER RABBIT
51: [email protected]
52: ClydeandBonnie23 
53: Squirrel Nuts


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

1: NinoHale
2: Ozzker
3:


I'll be there, i'll bring some other Canadian friends! :wave:


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

1: NinoHale
2: Ozzker
3: MadChef95
4: Nickbeezy
5:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll be there :wave:


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Edna236 (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.**************/avatar3.jpgI'll be there, i'll bring some other Canadian friends!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

streetdreams08 said:


> :wave:


You in? :beer:


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

For sure, prob bring all of the other mkv guys that are coming down from Pgh, maybe around 15-20.


----------



## amb3r Lamps (May 19, 2010)

If I bring the GTI i'm in!


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe move this thread to the MKV forum for more exposure...


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

in with my mk5.5 :wave:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

white pepper said:


> in with my mk5.5 :wave:


 Lulz.... We can make the exception for you :beer:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

ninohale said:


> Lulz.... We can make the exception for you :beer:


----------



## Sanctus (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

im in


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Updated :beer:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

:beer:IN:beer:


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just booked my room.
I will be attending +1


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Updated.

We had decals last year, complements of Andy.... You guys want something this year??


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

That would be great. I want one to place below my 2011 decal! :laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> That would be great. I want one to place below my 2011 decal! :laugh:


Ill get some made..... prob only 30 or so but enough :beer:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Can I pay you with :beer:?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> Can I pay you with :beer:?


Wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## WEISSRBT (Apr 2, 2009)

Count me in with SmithersSP


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm in....missed it last year


----------



## ThunderVictor (Jun 22, 2010)

So what all does the meet entail? I'm thinkin of going.


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

showing up and BS'ing


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Ill be there. eace:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

ThunderVictor said:


> So what all does the meet entail? I'm thinkin of going.


 Hanging out... if someone brings a grill/food we can grub. Drinking a few :beer: and really just chilling with other MKV owners. 

I am also going to have 30 or so decals made just as Andy did last year :thumbup:


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

You should have already added me in man!


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

andy isn't running this one?  

I'll be there though. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

make_it_rainn said:


> You should have already added me in man!


 I know :heart: but getting you to respond is another bump to the thread


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> andy isn't running this one?
> 
> I'll be there though. :thumbup::thumbup:


 Last I spoke to him he wasnt sure if he was going and or driving.... I know if he goes he will be there but he was up in the air last I talked to him.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

he'd better be going.  :laugh:


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

should be there, missed last years due to technical difficulties. :beer:


----------



## shelbzz (Feb 8, 2010)

In:thumbup:


----------



## iBluRR (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll be there(aka SlowNLow on Golfmkv) with we dubbin' and kevvve


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

I will probably come to this one with a bunch of South fl mk5/6s koolaid tonytalksalot etc


----------



## ChattMKV (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in. I post mostly over on GolfMKV.com but I'm staying at the Quality Inn so I'll be there for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## ChattMKV (Jul 3, 2011)

Lawn_Mower said:


> andy isn't running this one?
> 
> I'll be there though. :thumbup::thumbup:


 Last we heard from here over on GolfMKV he wasn't going. That was like 3 weeks or so ago though.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

List updated :thumbup:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

in!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya thanks for keeping this going!! 

I will not be at sowo this year, have fun!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Andy P said:


> Ya thanks for keeping this going!!
> 
> I will not be at sowo this year, have fun!


 No problem buddy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Andy P said:


> Ya thanks for keeping this going!!
> 
> I will not be at sowo this year, have fun!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Andy P said:


> Ya thanks for keeping this going!!
> 
> I will not be at sowo this year, have fun!


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

ill be there :beer: 

aka: wndwsdwngti860 on golfmkv :thumbup:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

I will be there.


----------



## amb3r Lamps (May 19, 2010)

We are leaving the MKV at home and driving just the MK1 
 major case of the SADS.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

amb3r Lamps said:


> We are leaving the MKV at home and driving just the MK1
> major case of the SADS.


 #fail


----------



## amb3r Lamps (May 19, 2010)

ninohale said:


> #fail


 
I still get a sticker right?  

Just let me take your car


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

amb3r Lamps said:


> I still get a sticker right?
> 
> Just let me take your car


 Yes. 

No. 

:laugh:


----------



## AudiTTim (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm In as well


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Andy P said:


> Ya thanks for keeping this going!!
> 
> I will not be at sowo this year, have fun!


 :thumbdown:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Ill be there again this year.
There will be a whole crew of guys coming from St Louis :thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Is someone doing stickers this year?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Is someone doing stickers this year?


 I got us.... 

Thoughts or suggestions?? 

Thinking either a Jetta/GTI rear silouhette or "#SoWoMKV"


----------



## amb3r Lamps (May 19, 2010)

ninohale said:


> I got us....
> 
> Thoughts or suggestions??
> 
> Thinking either a Jetta/GTI rear silouhette or "#SoWoMKV"


 

#sowomkv 
love it


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Thoughts?


----------



## Austin_85'MKII (Jul 3, 2008)

i didnt realize this was the mkV group. :facepalm:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Austin_85'MKII said:


> i didnt realize this was the mkV group. :facepalm:


 :banghead:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Austin_85'MKII said:


> i didnt realize this was the mkV group. :facepalm:


 title wasnt clear enough? :laugh:


----------



## ThunderVictor (Jun 22, 2010)

This sounds great, I'm in. :beer:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

I will be there:thumbup:


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

If I make it to SOWO I will be there.


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

ChattMKV` said:


> I'm in. I post mostly over on GolfMKV.com but I'm staying at the Quality Inn so I'll be there for sure. :thumbup:


 
OH HAII roomie!! 

As long as the big guy upstairs doesn't throw me a curve ball I should be there too. 


Has someone contacted Dave yet for grilling duties? The man is a genius behind the grill him and his seasoning :laugh:


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

Some one say something about a gang bang? This creepy old man's in.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

in!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Yuup! Count me in too :thumbup:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remounts (Apr 26, 2012)

i am in ,coming for the first time this year


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

PSU's name is strangely absent from the list.:sly:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> PSU's name is strangely absent from the list.:sly:


 I don't think boss is coming.......


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

09vdubgti said:


> Has someone contacted Dave yet for grilling duties? The man is a genius behind the grill him and his seasoning :laugh:


 Agreed!


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll probably stop by. Doubtful I'll be in the R though. 

:thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> PSU's name is strangely absent from the list.:sly:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

mfbmike said:


> I'll probably stop by. Doubtful I'll be in the R though.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbdown:


 Why no .:R?


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

RU1NED said:


>


 Seriously. I've poured a beer for PSU at every major event for the last two years. I'm not comfortable stopping now.


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> Seriously. I've poured a beer for PSU at every major event for the last two years. I'm not comfortable stopping now.


 I will summon him :thumbup::beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

In


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> In


 Drag the bearded one to GA...... :beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

ninohale said:


> Drag the bearded one to GA...... :beer:


 I tried. Even offered a room.

As of now I'm in. I may be changing plans. I'll know within a week.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> I tried. Even offered a room.
> 
> As of now I'm in. I may be changing plans. I'll know within a week.


 Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

In.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

RU1NED said:


>


 LOL. He mad. :thumbup::thumbup:



SmithersSP said:


> Seriously. I've poured a beer for PSU at every major event for the last two years. I'm not comfortable stopping now.


 I'm sorry, sir.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ninohale said:


> Drag the bearded one to GA...... :beer:


 Lol.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Make that out for me. Plans just changed.

SoWo is NoMo for me. Too many variables.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Make that out for me. Plans just changed.
> 
> SoWo is NoMo for me. Too many variables.


 Did you factor in all the factors? 



 No worries


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Make that out for me. Plans just changed.
> 
> SoWo is NoMo for me. Too many variables.


 WTF.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ninohale said:


> Did you factor in all the factors?
> 
> No worries


 I heard he liked factoring in all the factors so I got him a *factor*y.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Ordered my new rubbers today, so I guess I'll be bringing the MK5 for sure. Hold off on MK1 for some Summer fun. 

Now to get those front coilover inserts replaced since they are leaky leaky! Who knows the size that FK uses for their inserts? Seeing as it blew out and I've seen many blow out with much less mileage, may try and change the manufacturer of the inserts. And I happen to have a set of brand new from KSports V1s I could steal the inserts from:laugh: 
-J. Hines


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> I heard he liked factoring in all the factors so I got him a *factor*y.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LMAO. Ok.

That has me laughing out loud. :laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> LMAO. Ok.
> 
> That has me laughing out loud. :laugh:


 Mission Accomplished :beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

ninohale said:


> Did you factor in all the factors?


 I did. It came out to E=MCIHAVENOMONEY


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

PSU said:


> I heard he liked factoring in all the factors so I got him a *factor*y.


 LOL

I don't even know what that means!


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I'll be there, I used to own a MKV so I can still come, right???? 

I will fill in for Christof and Andrew... 

...smithers, pour the beer for PSU and I will consume it for him as if he were with us. :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> ...smithers, pour the beer for PSU and I will consume it for him as if he were with us. :laugh:


 No.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

PSU said:


> No.


 Ok.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Ok.


 I'd rather drive down there for the day to drink that beer than give it to you.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

PSU said:


> I'd rather drive down there for the day to drink that beer than give it to you.


 LOL


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

PSU said:


> I'd rather drive down there for the day to drink that beer than give it to you.


 What crawled up your ass and died? The hell did I ever do to you?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> What crawled up your ass and died? The hell did I ever do to you?


 Don't think I will let it go that easily. 

Somethings you just don't forget...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

No Andy P this year either?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

what's happening here?


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

PSU said:


> Don't think I will let it go that easily.
> 
> Somethings you just don't forget...


 Maybe if you weren't such a mangina about some things, you would be able to clearly see that had nothing to do with you. He isn't even that great of a 'friend' of yours, when someone gives me a bunch of grief over something I didn't do then they can GFThemselves. :thumbup: 


Anyway, back to the epic meet of MKVs at SOWO.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Lawn_Mower said:


> what's happening here?


 Nothing. :laugh:

But seriously... no Andy P?

He used to organize all the GTGs.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

PSU said:


> Nothing. :laugh:
> 
> But seriously... no Andy P?
> 
> He used to organize all the GTGs.


 I know andy's dipping out on us this year.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Lawn_Mower said:


> I know andy's dipping out on us this year.


 Dang.

Figured he would be there since the car is all finished up and looking good.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Maybe if you weren't such a mangina about some things, you would be able to clearly see that had nothing to do with you. He isn't even that great of a 'friend' of yours, when someone gives me a bunch of grief over something I didn't do then they can GFThemselves. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to the epic meet of MKVs at SOWO.


 


PSU said:


> Nothing. :laugh:
> 
> But seriously... no Andy P?
> 
> He used to organize all the GTGs.


 Hug that Isht out eace: :heart: 



Lawn_Mower said:


> I know andy's dipping out on us this year.





PSU said:


> Dang.
> 
> Figured he would be there since the car is all finished up and looking good.


 Yea, he's not making the trek.... So I stepped up... Picking up decals Sunday for the lil GTG. I duno why he isnt coming, don't think Kole is either.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Don't try to shift the focus PSU! Lets get an explanation as to why YOU aren't going this year! :sly:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

kole's not going either?  I was looking forward to seeing my old rs's


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ninohale said:


> Yea, he's not making the trek.... So I stepped up... Picking up decals Sunday for the lil GTG. I duno why he isnt coming, don't think Kole is either.


 Good work and thanks for filling in buddy. :beer::beer:



SmithersSP said:


> Don't try to shift the focus PSU! Lets get an explanation as to why YOU aren't going this year! :sly:


 Not even sure.

Guess it comes down to not wanting to drive another 700 miles each way after just getting back from Tennessee last weekend.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

PSU said:


> Good work and thanks for filling in buddy. :beer::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do it. You know SoWo is more than worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

SOWO is probably the only show of the year worth attending stateside.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> SOWO is probably the only show of the year worth attending stateside.


 one of. :beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Lawn_Mower said:


> one of. :beer:


 Indeed. 

And for sh*t's sake, leave the bickering to PM's or something. Drama/one-liners/nonsense is getting kinda played on here.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> kole's not going either?  I was looking forward to seeing my old rs's


 Not certian on this... just havent seen anything that suggests he is going.... 



PSU said:


> Good work and thanks for filling in buddy. :beer::beer:
> 
> Not even sure.
> 
> Guess it comes down to not wanting to drive another 700 miles each way after just getting back from Tennessee last weekend.


 No prob mang... Wish you would roll down, I know SoWo is not high on your list but it deserves a second chance :heart::beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

ninohale said:


> Not certian on this... just havent seen anything that suggests he is going....


 Just confirmed that he isnt.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Just confirmed that he isnt.


 Yea, with him and Andy living by one another I figured if Andy wasn't rolling neither would he.... Plus the MKV is for sale at a rediculous price right now...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Add me to the list already, broski.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Do it. You know SoWo is more than worth it. :thumbup:


 True, true. I'll have to check my funds.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

TeamZleep said:


> SOWO is probably the only show of the year worth attending stateside.


 I can see where you are coming from, for sure. 

Very cool atmosphere. 

The two lane curvy roads always blow my mind.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

List of people with Jawns has been updated.... :beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

PSU said:


> I can see where you are coming from, for sure.
> 
> Very cool atmosphere.
> 
> The two lane curvy roads always blow my mind.


 Only thing that kills it is the growing lack of respect for the town really. Other than that, all my VW/car family will be there/atmosphere/the town itself, mountains, blah blah blah makes the drive worth it.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

TeamZleep said:


> Only thing that kills it is the growing lack of respect for the town really. Other than that, all my VW/car family will be there/atmosphere/the town itself, mountains, blah blah blah makes the drive worth it.


 I forgot all about that last year. 

Always a few people to ruin it for the rest of us. 

I remember people stealing the Sowo banners and someone else throwing a full can of beer at an oncoming car or something. 

Otherwise though, it's great. 

Last year at the Helendorf, someone had a golf cart and they were trying to lower it. :laugh:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

PSU said:


> I forgot all about that last year.
> 
> Always a few people to ruin it for the rest of us.
> 
> ...


 I remember that, lol. I really hope the efforts put in by everyone pay off this year. So stoked for this... These next three weeks can't go fast enough.


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

I didnt get on the list


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

ninohale said:


> Why no .:R?


 Just put 2,000 miles on it and money being tight (see wanting to buy cams for the R), I'd rather not. Will either be coming up in a routan with wifey and some of her family or driving up my bro in laws 2013 cc if he gets it in time (looking grim at the moment) along with a bunch of Miami peeps. 

I'm going to ****ing hate myself when it comes time to go up and drive in the mountains and I'm not going to have the R around. bahhhhhh 

 

oh well.


----------



## ThunderVictor (Jun 22, 2010)

Any room for me on the list?


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Me


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll update in the AM... Small iPhone is small and a PITA to update with.

& Mikey, drive anyways ❤


----------



## amb3r Lamps (May 19, 2010)

psu said:


> true, true. I'll have to check my funds.


 


psu you have to go.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I demand a sticker so I can put it on my *T*u*B*erculo*S*i*S*.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

amb3r Lamps said:


> psu you have to go.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

List updated :thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

PSU said:


> Not even sure.
> 
> Guess it comes down to not wanting to drive another 700 miles each way after just getting back from Tennessee last weekend.


 :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


 If you want buddy you can roll over with us :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

VR6VR6 said:


> :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


 :wave:


----------



## WrenchJockey (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

Booked my room. I'll be there and will bring a cooler with beers


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

tomshouse516 said:


> Booked my room. I'll be there and will bring a cooler with beers


 :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

tomshouse516 said:


> Booked my room. I'll be there and will bring a cooler with beers


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

19 days

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> 19 days
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


 My birthday is next Monday, SoWo a few weeks from now, and then my week of Vacation from work starts June 11th. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I will most likely be there....... Probably will bring my Jetta R GT.... and then I woke up


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Picked up the decals tonight :thumbup:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

I am there and will bring booze ( South Africa ) :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ninohale said:


> Picked up the decals tonight :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5673442-sowo-2012-mkv-g2g 

op, made a thread on the mkv forums for more exposure!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5673442-sowo-2012-mkv-g2g
> 
> op, made a thread on the mkv forums for more exposure!


 :beer: 


List updated :thumbup:


----------



## WAWPLGTI (Feb 19, 2009)

Count me in as well! :thumbup:


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Add me to the list.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Updated :beer:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Can't wait for my leave to start!! First time at SoWo for me!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

My name is on the list 2x........does that mean I have to bring 2 MKVs?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

jhines_06gli said:


> My name is on the list 2x........does that mean I have to bring 2 MKVs?


 Yes or Beer X 2:beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I haz a MK6 but can I pass by and say hai to some friends?


----------



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

ill be there in my gli! i need to replace my cam follower before i leave though... time is running out :banghead: haha


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I haz a MK6 but can I pass by and say hai to some friends?


 Of course mane :thumbup::thumbup: Your wheel gap is always welcome :heart:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

ninohale said:


> Of course mane :thumbup::thumbup: Your wheel gap is always welcome :heart:


 going to pull in scraping ****. :thumbup:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

ninohale said:


> Yes or Beer X 2:beer:


 I do all the maintenance on the beer-dispensing GLI and will be assuring it gets down there it tip top working order(and stays that way all weekend) to dispense beer to everyone all weekend, so that should be good enough:laugh:. Looks like I'll only be bringing the GLI this year.....hopefully multiple cars next year! 
-J. Hines


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

jhines_06gli said:


> I do all the maintenance on the beer-dispensing GLI and will be assuring it gets down there it tip top working order(and stays that way all weekend) to dispense beer to everyone all weekend, so that should be good enough:laugh:. Looks like I'll only be bringing the GLI this year.....hopefully multiple cars next year!
> -J. Hines


 Good by me :laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> going to pull in scraping ****. :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Would be awesome to make the trip all the way to SoWo and have the chance to have a beer poured from that car


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

sixteen10 said:


> Would be awesome to make the trip all the way to SoWo and have the chance to have a beer poured from that car


 If your legitemately coming from accross the pond then I would say you have a fair shot at it :thumbup:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

ninohale said:


> If your legitemately coming from accross the pond then I would say you have a fair shot at it :thumbup:


 No joke , flying out on May 16th and staying with RU1NED for the duration , departing the US on the 21 May 


Sent from my VR6 powered iPhone.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

sixteen10 said:


> No joke , flying out on May 16th and staying with RU1NED for the duration , departing the US on the 21 May
> 
> 
> Sent from my VR6 powered iPhone.


 :thumbup::thumbup: & :beer::beer:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

sixteen10 said:


> Would be awesome to make the trip all the way to SoWo and have the chance to have a beer poured from that car


 We have a very elite group of guys that protect the car all weekend since there are people that follow Smithers around with empty solo cups the whole time:beer:. But for someone traveling across the pond, I think you'll be able to have a drink or 5. Last year I think we went through 30 gallons in his car, so this year we're planning a little more. But Smithers never lets you down!!  The people at the gas station in Ocean City for H2Oi knew him by face/name when we're up there from buying kegs from them on a daily basis:laugh:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

jhines_06gli said:


> We have a very elite group of guys that protect the car all weekend since there are people that follow Smithers around with empty solo cups the whole time:beer:. But for someone traveling across the pond, I think you'll be able to have a drink or 5. Last year I think we went through 30 gallons in his car, so this year we're planning a little more. But Smithers never lets you down!!  The people at the gas station in Ocean City for H2Oi knew him by face/name when we're up there from buying kegs from them on a daily basis:laugh:


 That would be epic :thumbup: 

Going to be great getting a photo in with that car , I'll be sure to keep a look out for you guys at the meet. :wave:


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

i should be arriving around then. hopefully i can make it. 

fyi vagcom is available for free. but i wont turn down a donations. :thumbup: feel free to pm me


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

THE KILLER RABBIT said:


> i should be arriving around then. hopefully i can make it.
> 
> fyi vagcom is available for free. but i wont turn down a donations. :thumbup: feel free to pm me


 Sheeeeet. I need to reset my airbags.


----------



## nach0! (Jan 31, 2010)

Im Down, can i be added to the list?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

nach0! said:


> Im Down, can i be added to the list?


 Addededededed :beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

ninohale said:


> Addededededed :beer:


 I tried reading that out loud. :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Add meeeeeee


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I tried reading that out loud. :screwy:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Add meeeeeee


 Add me! Ready to meet all you guys from up north:thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I think I'll be able to con my buddy into cruising over. We'll most likely be rolling up in an 83 GTI. :thumbup: 

Looking forward to meeting as many of you as I can!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I think I'll be able to con my buddy into cruising over. We'll most likely be rolling up in an 83 GTI. :thumbup:
> 
> Looking forward to meeting as many of you as I can!


you don't even own a VW bro.


:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

ClydeandBonnie23 said:


> Add me! Ready to meet all you guys from up north:thumbup:


I'll pm you a little later but you rolling uk with a crew? We could maybe combine groups.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Added you fine Gents :beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

y u no add squirrel nuts bro?


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Im there!


----------



## R_welt (Oct 25, 2010)

ninohale said:


> Figured I would put together a thread of who's going.
> 
> When & Where: Friday @ 5pm @ Quality Inn parking lot (15 Yonah Street)
> 
> ...



I will be in attendance :thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> y u no add squirrel nuts bro?


In like flint



giusep4 said:


> Im there!


When you rolling out from Chi-Town?!?!? 



Helloastronaught said:


> I will be in attendance :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

ninohale said:


> In like flint


:heart: :wave:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

56 so far! We're going to need a bigger boat....I mean parking lot.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> 56 so far! We're going to need a bigger boat....I mean parking lot.


We should be good.... Hopefully


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

SmithersSP said:


> 56 so far! We're going to need a bigger boat....I mean parking lot.


I think we're gonna need to dedicate a keg strictly to this meet from your car! :beer:


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

jhines_06gli said:


> I think we're gonna need to dedicate a keg strictly to this meet from your car! :beer:


I would agree with that 100%. 

:beer:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'll pm you a little later but you rolling uk with a crew? We could maybe combine groups.


Its up in the air. I'm leaving on Thursday morning, so I might meet up with some guys coming from Miami. If I don't meet with them then I'll be cruising up solo. When you planning on leaving?


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

It's good to see... me!!! tks!!

My GTI come's from Mexico City I'll try to give Tequila shots at gtg!!!

Saludos!


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Mexico City to helen?!? 
http://g.co/maps/7xkht


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

SmithersSP said:


> Mexico City to helen?!?
> http://g.co/maps/7xkht


Notice he resides in Birmingham, AL.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> Notice he resides in Birmingham, AL.


Your bringing that MKIV jawn of yours over... :heart:


----------



## ThunderVictor (Jun 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'll pm you a little later but you rolling uk with a crew? We could maybe combine groups.


When are you heading out of Lakeland? I wouldn't mind heading up in a caravan if it lined up.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

VR6VR6 said:


> Notice he resides in Birmingham, AL.


:facepalm:


----------



## cflrabbit (Nov 4, 2009)

In!

50+ cars...awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Any of you MK5 guys need a Jetta Car-Go liner mat with all the little lego block things?

It only had a year of use on it.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

ninohale said:


> Your bringing that MKIV jawn of yours over... :heart:


If I don't have to be doing any work I'll try! I am not sure what we'll be doing at that time Friday.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> If I don't have to be doing any work I'll try! I am not sure what we'll be doing at that time Friday.


Fine....


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

i'll be their on wednesday at the days inn :wave:


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

This is my first time at SOWO and I dont know anything about the town. I should be there friday afternoon and i'll start looking for some mkv g2g's as soon as i get there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Jacenty8 said:


> This is my first time at SOWO and I dont know anything about the town. I should be there friday afternoon and i'll start looking for some mkv g2g's as soon as i get there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Helen is the size of a large shopping center.... The GTG is off of Yonah which is at the end of the strip. Left onto Yonah and were down on the left :thumbup:


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

VR6VR6 said:


> Notice he resides in Birmingham, AL.


Yes, but my car comes from Mexico City!!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Now you knowwwwww I'm all up in this!


Can't wait to meet some of you fine gentlemen.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

This could add a little twist on the ride into Helen :beer:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Yup! :thumbup:
I'm on there. Does it show people in real time or does each participant need to manually update their location periodically?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> Yup! :thumbup:
> I'm on there. Does it show people in real time or does each participant need to manually update their location periodically?


I think you have to update locations I believe... not 100% sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

ClydeandBonnie23 said:


> Its up in the air. I'm leaving on Thursday morning, so I might meet up with some guys coming from Miami. If I don't meet with them then I'll be cruising up solo. When you planning on leaving?


Oh word. We are leaving from Gainesville at 7 a.m. on the dot. I'll add you on Facebook. We can talk more there. 



ThunderVictor said:


> When are you heading out of Lakeland? I wouldn't mind heading up in a caravan if it lined up.


We are leaving lakeland Thursday night to stay in Gainesville, then Friday morning heading out. We should be reaching helen around 3-4


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

*Decal proposal*

Hi everybody!

If the gtg's organizer allow me, can I suggest this decal for the gtg?










What do you thing about it?

I can bring it to Helen and only they pay the manufacture cost.

:beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

a little garish if you ask me.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

VRCex said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> If the gtg's organizer allow me, can I suggest this decal for the gtg?
> 
> ...


I've got about 30 made, free of charge for everyone.... There is a pic further back in the thread.

If you wanted to make others I don't care :beer:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Man. I'm stoked.


----------



## MWoody4u23 (Oct 23, 2007)

Count me in :thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

so am i gunna feel aquard or are people who i'v talked to on the tex gunna talk to me in person?


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

tspooner said:


> so am i gunna feel aquard or are people who i'v talked to on the tex gunna talk to me in person?


haha, you can stand with me in the corner at look at everybody but I won't talk :laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

tspooner said:


> so am i gunna feel aquard or are people who i'v talked to on the tex gunna talk to me in person?


I felt that way last year.... Not so much anymore.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

tspooner said:


> so am i gunna feel aquard or are people who i'v talked to on the tex gunna talk to me in person?





ninohale said:


> I felt that way last year.... Not so much anymore.


Just don't talk to this guy ^^^. He's a creeper.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Just don't talk to this guy ^^^. He's a creeper.


Big Time :beer: :wave:


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

someone bring "hello my name is" tags.......:laugh:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

20rabbit08 said:


> haha, you can stand with me in the corner at look at everybody but I won't talk :laugh:


ha sounds good to me. :thumbup: i'll bring :beer:



ninohale said:


> I felt that way last year.... Not so much anymore.





Squirrel Nuts said:


> Just don't talk to this guy ^^^. He's a creeper.


is this gunna be like a 6th grade dance?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

tspooner said:


> ha sounds good to me. :thumbup: i'll bring :beer:
> 
> is this gunna be like a 6th grade dance?


:laugh: Lets hope not.... 

A few :beer::beer: and people should be talking


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Where are we going to get that much beer? It's not like a keg is just going to roll up and start pouring beer out of someone's trunk!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> Where are we going to get that much beer? It's not like a keg is just going to roll up and start pouring beer out of someone's trunk!


:laugh:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

ninohale said:


> A few :beer::beer: and I should be dropping my pants


FTFY. :thumbup:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Does Pete(aka Smithers) need to get down on his knees and take it in the face again?! :laugh: I'm sure we can dig up that picture from SoWo 3 years ago! Should do a fine job of breaking the ice for everyone seeing that. 
-J. Hines

And I should clarify......he took a well-shaken Heineken travel keg to the face! Nothing else


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> FTFY. :thumbup:


No ****


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

ninohale said:


> :laugh:


so can i be added to that list?


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

jhines_06gli said:


> Does Pete(aka Smithers) need to get down on his knees and take it in the face again?! :laugh: I'm sure we can dig up that picture from SoWo 3 years ago! Should do a fine job of breaking the ice for everyone seeing that.
> -J. Hines
> 
> And I should clarify......he took a well-shaken Heineken travel keg to the face! Nothing else


 Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

ninohale said:


> I've got about 30 made, free of charge for everyone.... There is a pic further back in the thread.
> 
> If you wanted to make others I don't care :beer:


I hope I can get one even though I'm not coming up in my mk5.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

mfbmike said:


> I hope I can get one even though I'm not coming up in my mk5.


I gotchoo ❤


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

ninohale said:


> I gotchoo ❤


:heart:

I will slap it on my car as soon as I get home and take pics ASAP, for you. :beer::beer:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Whoops. Forgot to say. Put me on the list! Also, if there's any spare vinyls I'd definitely put one on. Won't be able to refinish/paint my wheels :-/

Money is tight, but for other reasons! Got a bag fund going on right now. So I'll have to wait a while haha. 

Look out for a 4DR UG with a euro plate that says : DÜBMINICÄN

I know the whole 'dub' thing is kinda lame around here but oh well haha.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

GaryD87 said:


> Whoops. Forgot to say. Put me on the list! Also, if there's any spare vinyls I'd definitely put one on. Won't be able to refinish/paint my wheels :-/
> 
> Money is tight, but for other reasons! Got a bag fund going on right now. So I'll have to wait a while haha.
> 
> ...


gary no one likes you...















jk :wave: :heart:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

GaryD87 said:


> Whoops. Forgot to say. Put me on the list! Also, if there's any spare vinyls I'd definitely put one on. Won't be able to refinish/paint my wheels :-/
> 
> Money is tight, but for other reasons! Got a bag fund going on right now. So I'll have to wait a while haha.
> 
> ...


Gary, whats up dude? I'm sure we can get you a decal. Just find me at the GTG :thumbup:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

A week to go:laugh: hope the dealership gives my car back before the show!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

sum41kid861 said:


> gary no one likes you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ninohale said:


> Gary, whats up dude? I'm sure we can get you a decal. Just find me at the GTG :thumbup:



Doing great. Man, I'm barely on the vortex. Just realized the 'hale' in your username haha. But most def man! Don't forget I'm buying you a cold one man!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

GaryD87 said:


> Doing great. Man, I'm barely on the vortex. Just realized the 'hale' in your username haha. But most def man! Don't forget I'm buying you a cold one man!


:wave: Yessir

Get to Helen safely and we can have a few adult beverages :beer:


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

Man, going through all the GTG thread, this one makes me actually want to attend AND makes me miss my MkV R32.

Might show up anyways in my e90 335i just to see everyone's cars.

And I want to see the keg car in action. I missed it every year at H20 so.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Goettler said:


> Man, going through all the GTG thread, this one makes me actually want to attend AND makes me miss my MkV R32.
> 
> Might show up anyways in my e90 335i just to see everyone's cars.
> 
> And I want to see the keg car in action. I missed it every year at H20 so.


MKV .:R > BMW 335i  Just sayin'


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

ill be there nate


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

07bunny said:


> ill be there nate


You goin' be Craign' :heart:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a BNIB Thule MK5 base bars/roof rack for mk5 models if anyone is interested. Retails for ~370$

Asking for 300 dollars for it (plus shipping) but if someone at the g2g wants it, we can skip the shipping charges and I can bring it up.










Let me know. :beer::beer:


----------



## theseeker411 (Aug 24, 2003)

If y'all don't mind, my girl and will stop by. Just picked up an '06 Black Magic 2dr yesterday, and it's all stock. We will bring some good Georgia brews with us. :beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

theseeker411 said:


> If y'all don't mind, my girl and will stop by. Just picked up an '06 Black Magic 2dr yesterday, and it's all stock. We will bring some good Georgia brews with us. :beer:


Nothin' wrong with that. :beer: We all start somewhere.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Nothin' wrong with that. :beer: We all start somewhere.


And your bringing beer :beer:


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

got to do it where it all started there nate!


----------



## HaydenE (May 13, 2012)

ill be there


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

can I still go even though I sold the MKV?


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

May be rollin in a CRV on sawblades.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

ColinW. said:


> May be rollin in a CRV on sawblades.


Do it.


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

TeamZleep said:


> Do it.


we will see.


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

Was cleaning up my garage and found a new in box cabin air filter from my MkV R32.

If I stop by, first $10 takes it. Should fit all MkVs, right?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Goettler said:


> Was cleaning up my garage and found a new in box cabin air filter from my MkV R32.
> 
> If I stop by, first $10 takes it. Should fit all MkVs, right?


Should fit all MKV's and I will prob take this off your hands at the GTG  I was going to pick one up once we got back from Helen.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I am in as long as you guys dont mind that I wont be bringing a MKV.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> I am in as long as you guys dont mind that I wont be bringing a MKV.


I doubt anyone will care :beer:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

ninohale said:


> I doubt anyone will care :beer:


Wll I know what a bunch of haters the MKV kids are.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> Wll I know what a bunch of haters the MKV kids are.


Dislikers goin dislike opcorn:


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

Well my car wont be going to SOWO, but I will.


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

ColinW. said:


> Well my car wont be going to SOWO, but I will.


 I was looking forward to seeing your car in person bud. Well glad to atleast meet you :thumbup:


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

ClydeandBonnie23 said:


> I was looking forward to seeing your car in person bud. Well glad to atleast meet you :thumbup:


yea man, look for a skinny guy, buzz cut, and a mustache, lol. Going to try and where V2lab shirts the whole weekend. Maybe look for that. haha


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

haha will do bud. :thumbup: Military hair cut makes me stand out. Or look for a cute red head, and you'll find me somewhere near. :laugh:


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

ClydeandBonnie23 said:


> haha will do bud. :thumbup: Military hair cut makes me stand out. Or look for a cute red head, and you'll find me somewhere near. :laugh:


Will do!


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone from Long Island NY and surrounding area, I have a certificate for a free synthetic oil change and oil filter from Elite Motorsports, i'll let it go for $30. Elite Motorsports is wayy to far from me. PM me if interested.


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> I am in as long as you guys dont mind that I wont be bringing a MKV.


This guy. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jseeley1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in. I feel like a beer from Smithers would be one of the highlights of my first SoWo


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

A bunch of us from the Greensboro, Winston Salem and High Point areas of North Carolina will be meeting up at 9am at EveryThingEuro. If you want to join up or have a place to stop to check out your car or need anything looked at come on by. EverythingEuro is right off of Inter State 40 and from our location it is about a 4hr drive. 

*Everything Euro
3788 South Main St 
Winston Salem, NC 27127-6043 *


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

See everyone down there, I'm leaving after work tonight...I can't wait! :beer:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

jseeley1 said:


> I'm in. I feel like a beer from Smithers would be one of the highlights of my first SoWo


 I hope you're prepared to do some sort of human trick for a :beer:. Thems the rules! :sly:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Tim is bringing his TT now...


----------



## Mr.Moto (Apr 24, 2011)

I;ll be there!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Headed out at 6am :wave:


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

Unfortunately my rabbit won't be making it. Tire blew while on the way and somehow stripped out my rear hub ;( but making it down there in a friends CC. So sad to see my car get towed away. Scraping up the flat bed. 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

ColinW. said:


> Well my car wont be going to SOWO, but I will.


Strong Dislike :thumbdown:

Look forward to meeting you regardless :wave:


----------



## mkvkevin (Dec 10, 2011)

Late notice, but count me in!


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Who's ready for tonight.


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

Saw you roll by


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

I missed it.


----------



## AWPower (Apr 27, 2005)

Any pics


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

Missed it. oh well.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

AWPower said:


> Any pics


That would be cool

How many showed up?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Great turnout but I didn't get any pics.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

AWPower said:


> Any pics


x's 2


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

epic party at the helendorf tonight


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

nice meeting some of you people.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

missed it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Who ever this cat is, he got some. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3864568780157.162853.1456634661&type=3


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> nice meeting some of you people.


I was sitting in the back of the mkv 4 door your buddy was taking pics of on the way out of Helen Sunday. haha. Car looked good! :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

ColinW. said:


> I was sitting in the back of the mkv 4 door your buddy was taking pics of on the way out of Helen Sunday. haha. Car looked good! :beer:


thanks, i didnt get a chance to finish up bodywork, butfor sure by next year it should be finished and ready to show.
its a shame you couldnt bring your car out this year, i would love to see that gansta static fitment up close

my friend who was taking pics of your buddy's white 4 door was arguing with me for the whole ride on if that car was on air or static. i was like, "no one in the right mind would stay draggin and throwing sparks of their exhaust like that and be bagged. i was convinced he is definitely static." then i saw him air the rear up. :bs: lol

i spotted your V2 lab buddies at the days inn hotel. i was mostly chilling with the cloudvi jetta smoking some hookah.

next car event we gotta get up


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> thanks, i didnt get a chance to finish up bodywork, butfor sure by next year it should be finished and ready to show.
> its a shame you couldnt bring your car out this year, i would love to see that gansta static fitment up close
> 
> my friend who was taking pics of your buddy's white 4 door was arguing with me for the whole ride on if that car was on air or static. i was like, "no one in the right mind would stay draggin and throwing sparks of their exhaust like that and be bagged. i was convinced he is definitely static." then i saw him air the rear up. :bs: lol
> ...


LOL, yea he is air. We definitely need to get up for sure. :beer:


----------

